# Are there any snowboards known for getting crazy speed?



## Deftones882 (Sep 27, 2012)

I've been riding for a long time now. I am a very aggresive rider. I have a lib tech trs which I love. I really want to buy like the fastest board I can. I know that sounds stupid, I guess sinthered base is the fastest and I assume the longer the board the faster u should be able to go. I just broke 60 this year and I really want to keep pushing for more but it seems I can't get my board to go any quicker. If u guys know of any board that are like known for there ability to pick up speed and maintain a good clean ride please lmk. Def have some time but I'd like to pick up something soon. Thanks for any input.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I know there have been other threads on this, so you might want to do a search.

Nonetheless - Salomon Burner.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hubby goes pretty fast (77mph on the nicely groomed race slope) on Burton Custom X (around 162) and NS Raptor 164. Don't know if these have especially fast bases or are especially suitable for higher speeds, just know that he's fine pushing them as fast as our slopes allow, straight line top to bottom. Very sure, my Jones Flagship would keep up with them, but can't tell with certainty, I didn't try, I'm afraid of such speeds


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Gain weight and find steeper slopes. You'll go faster.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*shitty snowklinger: i'm a dick because i love you (not to OP even really..)*

Because I always do come on these threads as my civic duty and say "SLOW THE FUCK DOWN!"

If you wanna go 80mph so bad, why don't you grow a pair and learn to go 35mph off a 60 foot booter? I'm pretty sure that if you are as good as you think you are you would already be hitting said booters and not be asking this question. The slightest mistake (or unseen snow variable) at the speeds you guys are talking about can send you into "name that obstacle" for pretty much instant death.

If you think it can't happen to you, go visit the mountain clinic at a busy resort.

everyones top speed and this thread are dumb

BOO


:thumbsdown:


I can dual snowboard a couple macdonalds trays down a cliff pretty fast...


:storm:

if you don't believe it, Keystone is calling you with death on the wing.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Depends what you wanna spend. Get a custom made BX board if you really just wanna go fast and turn. But I don't recommend riding it in powder for risk of shark fins.

If production:
Ride Highlife, Signal OG, Burton Custom X, K2 Ultra Dream, Nitro Pantera, Venture Odin (Johan Olofsson's board), Rossi XV, Flow Maverick, Salomon Burner or Mans Board, Jones Flagship, or a YES PYL.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

TRS has a "TNT" base which is some variant of extruded, which is supposedly slower than sintered but faster than other extruded, so they claim. I don't actually have a clue (even though I have a TRS). There are also different types of sintered. Sintered 2000, sintered 6000, etc. I don't know how big of a difference that makes either.

Whenever this comes up it's a lot of theory and people just talking out of their asses based on what the internet or the product sheet said (so like what I am doing right now basically). It would be cool to see some actual data from a proper test rather than someone's experiences.

It's hard to do it even remotely scientifically because its different with every rider/every day/every run and even wax makes a difference. Some are just obviously faster than others I think, but as for which are the absolute fastest and by how much, I'd be curious if there is any way of really knowing.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Anything with a clean black base... As in NO GRAPHICS

Cos black is faster than white and or colours...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> Gain weight and find steeper slopes. You'll go faster.


Two guys, same board/model/year/size/wax/slope/hour/experience/dumbness. The one with 30lbs more is always faster.



snowklinger said:


> everyones top speed and this thread are dumb.


Totally agree with you. I give them shit every time they do these I'm-faster-than-you contests when I'm not around. Was very happy, when both bought telly skies for groomer days to find a new challenge. To handle two planks will stop them from racing, I thought... But guess what's happening now...?


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Wouldnt one of those alpine boards with the hard boots be the quickest way back to the lift line? Every time i see those guys, bindings set at like 60 degres, they always seem to be hauling ass.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Hardbooters haul ass while turning, softbooters generally haul ass in a straight line (flat basing!!!!!)

Any board with a graphite base and razor sharp edges will be the fastest


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Learning to ride longer lines will increase your speed more so than any snowboard will do for you.... People can go pretty fast on a board their is no magic to it but being able to go that fast.......


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

This is what you need...

national lampoons christmas vacation - sled wax - YouTube


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

I hate where this forum went with all the new people trying to gain respect by being more mature then the person next to them. Honestly, who gives a fuck.... about anything.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

When did we all become Mountain Safety?

Dude wants to go fast, he asked what boards go fast. He's a big boy, I think he can weigh the risks for himself.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Deftones882 said:


> I've been riding for a long time now. I am a very aggresive rider.


Your name includes the Deftones, yet you feel the need to tell us you're aggressive?!?!? :yahoo: I'm a fan myself.

I like a good stiff cambered board for top speed...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rocket boosters!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

pinewood 2x4s seem to gather speed quite nicely


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Rocket boosters!


I forgot about the sperm suits. All speed record holders have some kind of sperm suit:


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Nivek said:


> When did we all become Mountain Safety?
> 
> Dude wants to go fast, he asked what boards go fast. He's a big boy, I think he can weigh the risks for himself.


This. People are acting like the yellow jackets at Vail resorts right now.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the key is not the board...




























Edit: awwww poutanen beat me to it while i was searching for dope photos...


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Alkasquawlik said:


> This. People are acting like the yellow jackets at Vail resorts right now.


This was the first year I saw ski patrol type people (in yellow jackets) posted at the busy/slow runs where the slow signs were located. They were actually stopping people and generally being a pain in the butt. When did this start? I saw them at Copper and Vail....had not been to either resort in 15 years so I may be out of the loop. Didn't see them anywhere else and haven't seen them before.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

d2cycles said:


> This was the first year I saw ski patrol type people (in yellow jackets) posted at the busy/slow runs where the slow signs were located. They were actually stopping people and generally being a pain in the butt. When did this start? I saw them at Copper and Vail....had not been to either resort in 15 years so I may be out of the loop. Didn't see them anywhere else and haven't seen them before.


Not sure when they started out in the Colorado resorts, as I'm located in Tahoe, but it started at Northstar last season, and was a huge PITA this season. I was stopped twice for cruising slowly through the gates...switch. Most of the guys are cool, but there is one lady at Northstar who is a huge cunt, basically on a rent-a-cop attitude who has physically grabbed a couple of my friends.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't envy you guys at all. I usually use the slow gates as slalom gates all full tilt trying to lean my board over as much as possible...

I think most of the resorts here are just really relaxed!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i think i was the only fatso in a yellow jacket waving everyone down.

:laugh:


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

If speed is his game then let him have it. Started my speed persuit last season. Thought I was fast till I started using Alpine Replay to track my speed. Start of the season I was hitting 35 and was nervous. Took a lot of balls just to break 50 and feel comfortable with it. Really makes you work on your technique. 

BTW, Im on a Never Summer RaptorX 165 and weigh 255#. Doesnt take me long to get up to speed. Takes shutting my brain off to maintain it! 

For the sintered base numbers, as far as I understand it, the higher the number the faster the base. Now that is a general rule. Rider, board shape, etc also comes into play. 

Suggestions not already mentioned: The Nidecker Megalight and Ultralight have a high speed reputation. Just not easy to come by in the states.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wernersl said:


> If speed is his game then let him have it. Started my speed persuit last season. Thought I was fast till I started using Alpine Replay to track my speed. Start of the season I was hitting 35 and was nervous. Took a lot of balls just to break 50 and feel comfortable with it. Really makes you work on your technique.


I'm glad to read such posts. Gives me a more reasonable reference. 

I still try to find out what I do wrong. Feel completely comfortable on the Flagship to hit 50 flat but not at all on the Farah; the front edges of the Farah seem to want to bite whenever I try to flatbase. Surely a question of technique...? :dunno:


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

neni said:


> I'm glad to read such posts. Gives me a more reasonable reference.
> 
> I still try to find out what I do wrong . Feel completely comfortable on the Flagship to hit 50 flat but not at all on the Farah; the front edges of the Farah seem to want to bite whenever I try to flatbase. Surely a question of technique...? :dunno:


As I said more than just any one component. Different board will take a period of adjustment to get the hang of how it reacts. Technique for that board is a major factor as it is a completely different animal than your flagship.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I know I'm beating a dead horse here, but I'm 99% sure max speed on those apps is useless. It's a gimmick. I used to use the apps and got max speeds ranging from 95 km/h to 630 km/h or so... And I WASN'T using my jet pack that day! Since switching to a GPS sports watch the max speeds are much more reasonable.

At the fastest resort in my area I usually max out in the mid-80 km/h range (53 mph or so?) and anyone who's rode with me knows I'm a bit of a bomber.

Anyway, for the max speed guys. You need the right snow, a smooth, steep slope, and less wind resistant clothing (i.e. fitting stuff rather than super baggy)...

Have fun!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Rocket boosters!


That's rightk:. Reto Lamm thought so too.:thumbsup:

Alright, I know the board for you then.

The Rad-Air Vessel, it's got rocket boostersmg:

It's only meant to go fast, really, really fast.

I doubt anyone has ever seen one, @ least not in person. I think they were like $1600:dunno: back in 2005?

Never heard of Reto Lamm? He's pretty good, he's the President of TTR World Snowboard Tour.

So what, you say:dunno: Put it this way:blink: Terje is his #1.

You couldn't find one back then, so it might be a bit harder, to find one now?

Would you like me to use my Magical Craigslist powers:bowdown:, & find you one?


TT


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't forget to set your phasers to stun....


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Anyway, for the max speed guys. You need the right snow, a smooth, steep slope, *and less wind resistant clothing* (i.e. fitting stuff rather than super baggy)...
> 
> Have fun!


poutie, is this you bro?










EDIT: would be funnier if ShredLife didn't cuckold me earlier in the thread


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

bamfb2 said:


> poutie, is this you bro?


Actually, he might even have a neoprene fullsuit (for wakeboarding...), that would do a good job reducing wind resiastance. -> wairing for pictures :yahoo:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


> Actually, he might even have a neoprene fullsuit (for wakeboarding...), that would do a good job reducing wind resiastance. -> wairing for pictures :yahoo:


guilty as charged... This is from back in the day!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Look at that bulge.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Hahaha..... BURNED.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

when i pee it burns...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> when i pee it burns...


That's how it's supposed to be. Means you're cleaning out your urethra.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That's how it's supposed to be. Means you're cleaning out your urethra.


whew! good news, cuz that is for sure one dirty little bastard.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> guilty as charged... This is from back in the day!


Got a brand new fullsuit and kiteboard at home... but we have kind of a new ice age here, no sun, only rain and cold every day this May. Normally we've 20°C this time of year. I'd rather had invested the money in a dry suit or even better, a split board :huh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


> Got a brand new fullsuit and kiteboard at home... but we have kind of a new ice age here, no sun, only rain and cold every day this May. Normally we've 20°C this time of year. I'd rather had invested the money in a dry suit or even better, a split board :huh:


There's no good wakeboarding lakes in my area (that I know of) so it's something I do once a year now. I think it's time to invest in a splitboard too! :yahoo:

We have areas within a couple hours of my house that you can split in July.

Highwood pass in may:









July:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Those grape smugglers look like they're having a bad time.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Look at that bulge.


I'm guessing you're looking at the midsection?


[sorry pout]


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

poutanen said:


>


poutie's mate.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

neni said:


> Got a brand new fullsuit and kiteboard at home... but we have kind of a new ice age here, no sun, only rain and cold every day this May. Normally we've 20°C this time of year. I'd rather had invested the money in a dry suit or even better, a split board :huh:


Hmmmm. A dry suit kiteboarding? Doesn't sound very comfy, neni.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bamfb2 said:


> I'm guessing you're looking at the midsection?
> 
> 
> [sorry pout]


I should post up the pics of a triathlon I did last fall. Wore an athletic shirt that made me look like I was 5 months pregnant...


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I should post up the pics of a triathlon I did last fall. Wore an athletic shirt that made me look like I was 5 months pregnant...


Do it man. For the good(?) of the forum.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bamfb2 said:


> Do it man. For the good(?) of the forum.


For the good of the forum: At least my package looks better in this one...


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dude. That is awesome. I'm actually in awe.

I'm too ashamed to post a photo now. :bowdown:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I should post up the pics of a triathlon I did last fall. Wore an athletic shirt that made me look like I was 5 months pregnant...


Wow, aside from the belly you seem to be in very good shape :bowdown: I wouldn't stand a triathlon!



bamfb2 said:


> Hmmmm. A dry suit kiteboarding? Doesn't sound very comfy, neni.


Dunno, never used one (I oftenly wear a shorty over a fullsuit to keep warm). But saw a guy last week kiteboarding with dry suit. He was the only one abe to stay on the water for hours.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

What about a belly isn't healthy? It shows your beer consumption abilities are at their prime due to intense training.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

neni said:


> Wow, aside from the belly you seem to be in very good shape :bowdown: I wouldn't stand a triathlon!
> 
> 
> Dunno, never used one (I oftenly wear a shorty over a fullsuit to keep warm). But saw a guy last week kiteboarding with dry suit. He was the only one abe to stay on the water for hours.


Depending on your money situation, get this suit for super cold action:

Patagonia Merino

Slightly more economical, but still toasty. Excel Drylock. Drylock is awesome

Also, Oneill Pyrotech and Rip Curl Flash bomb are great coldy suits.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

'tis a wise man that builds a roof over his tools.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> 'tis a wise man that builds a roof over his tools.


Took me about a day to get this. Good stuff.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> 'tis a wise man that builds a roof over his tools.


Question of proportions...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

If you want to go fast, I'm tellin' ya, this is the fastest board:bowdown:

This 156cm board has a 9m Sidecut Radius, that's fuckin' huge for board that lengthhmy:.

Oh ya, It's got rocket boosters


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> If you want to go fast, I'm tellin' ya, this is the fastest board:bowdown:
> 
> This 156cm board has a 9m Sidecut Radius, that's fuckin' huge for board that lengthhmy:.
> 
> Oh ya, It's got rocket boosters


you heard it here folks.


----------



## Rodger Rabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

Dude how much do you want for that board! That's awesome!


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

timmytard said:


> If you want to go fast, I'm tellin' ya, this is the fastest board:bowdown:
> 
> This 156cm board has a 9m Sidecut Radius, that's fuckin' huge for board that lengthhmy:.
> 
> Oh ya, It's got rocket boosters



I see you TT. I see you.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Rodger Rabbit said:


> Dude how much do you want for that board! That's awesome!


I don't have one, I've always wanted one.

But I don't think ya could find one? They were pretty expensive & not a lot of them were made.

I could probably find one with my powers for you?

Just say the word.


TT


----------



## Rodger Rabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

It depends on how much cash we are talking about here...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Rodger Rabbit said:


> It depends on how much cash we are talking about here...


I'm not too sure what those things go for? 
A super shiny, brand new lookin' one, would be pretty expensive I bet?:dunno:

Unless you're rich, it might be too much?

Hopefully, for your sake. You're peddlin' something & have some $$$ squirreled away:hope:

I doubt you could get a nice one for under a grand, nobody wants to sell theirs:sad:


TT


----------



## Rodger Rabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

That's really expensive for a board! I can't afford it lol.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Rodger Rabbit said:


> That's really expensive for a board! I can't afford it lol.


To tell you the truth, I've never seen one for sale.

I'm only assuming that's how much one would be. A brand new one.

You might be able to find a used one in not bad shape:dunno:


TT


----------



## Rodger Rabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

Yea maybe ebay?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

neni said:


> Question of proportions...


So.... The bigger the shed....


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

timmytard said:


> That's rightk:. Reto Lamm thought so too.:thumbsup:
> 
> Alright, I know the board for you then.
> 
> ...


There is a version of this board with a girl on the base. When the base gets cold, the clothes disappear. Gotta love Remo Latte.


----------



## Rodger Rabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

timmytard said:


> If you want to go fast, I'm tellin' ya, this is the fastest board:bowdown:
> 
> This 156cm board has a 9m Sidecut Radius, that's fuckin' huge for board that lengthhmy:.
> 
> Oh ya, It's got rocket boosters


Rocket boosters, et?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Spring Cleaning: Rad Air Reto Lamm 164 & Capita Mid Life 158


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> Spring Cleaning: Rad Air Reto Lamm 164 & Capita Mid Life 158


That's a well used Rad Air though. TT was talking mint.

Also, that was 3 years ago.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

bamfb2 said:


> That's a well used Rad Air though. TT was talking mint.
> 
> Also, that was 3 years ago.


Yeah, I know. Funny thing about the rockets though....
:blink:


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> Yeah, I know. Funny thing about the rockets though....
> :blink:


Pretty sure he's kidding? It's those little rocket looking carve outs on either end of the board. They look like jet drafts on a rocket ship or something.

This all just might have went over my head. :dunno:


----------

